# Arturia Matrixbrute



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

New demo...


----------



## chillbot (Jan 5, 2017)

I ordered one 4 months ago from sweetwater..... still waiting....


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

I would start telling these companies like Arturia, MFB, and Behringer. Etc. that North American dealers should get their units at about the same time as European dealers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2017)

It's MatrixBrute, not Maxi! 

(I wrote the manual, so I know.)


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

Fixed

How do you like the unit Nick ?



Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's MatrixBrute, not Maxi!
> 
> (I wrote the manual, so I know.)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2017)

Love it. Wish I had one. 

I missed the hardware analog synth craze the first time around - my first synth was a DX-7 in 1985 - and I've always just used software (with the exception of my EWI 3020m, the analog synth that goes with the EWI).

Now I sure get it. I even like the pattern sequencer, especially when it's being used as a pattern arpeggiator.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 5, 2017)

they look and sound great!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

Do you know if it was designed by Axel Hartmann btw ?

You might remind arturia that back in the day if you wrote the manual you got the instrument


----------



## IFM (Jan 5, 2017)

Parts of that demo reminded me of Synergy (Larry Fast).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2017)

I started to post something, changed my mind, but the text is still stuck on this page.

So I'm replacing it with this totally useless post.

Sorry you got this far.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 13, 2017)

Sweetwater claims they are supposedly maybe possibly going to potentially have them to conceivably ship on 1/23.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 23, 2017)

Now they're saying 2/6. I don't get why they keep bothering to give endless release dates if they can't meet any of them. It's been going on for six months now. Why not just say "summer 2017" and hope for the best.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 2, 2017)

I got one!! Or... at least one is on it's way to me via UPS. Wasn't high enough up the list to get one of the early ones from Sweetwater... and they can't give me any info about when they'll get more in stock. Musician's Friend & Guitar Center just changed their estimates to mid-March. But smaller music dealers all over the country got sent one.... almost got one from a shop in Chicago yesterday but they sold it 5 minutes before I called. This morning I found one in a shop in Detroit and now it's on it's way to me....


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 2, 2017)

SWAWEET
Let us know if it fits for you.

are you replacing your Prophet with it ?



chillbot said:


> I got one!! Or... at least one is on it's way to me via UPS. Wasn't high enough up the list to get one of the early ones from Sweetwater... and they can't give me any info about when they'll get more in stock. Musician's Friend & Guitar Center just changed their estimates to mid-March. But smaller music dealers all over the country got sent one.... almost got one from a shop in Chicago yesterday but they sold it 5 minutes before I called. This morning I found one in a shop in Detroit and now it's on it's way to me....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 2, 2017)

Very happy to say I've got one on order! Killer synth, no doubt.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 2, 2017)

And if you have any questions about it I think @Nick Batzdorf here wrote the manual for it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2017)

I did, but I'm pretty sure Ned knows more about synthesis than I ever will.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah I already read the manual... I'm a bit impatient. Saw Nick's name in there. I'm not replacing the Prophet... in the living room I will have the grand piano, hammond, rhodes, along side the prophet, moog voyager, and matrixbrute. It will be a playground of sorts for keyboard/synth nerds like me.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 2, 2017)

I think you're onto something. Santaolalla's studio is set up this way and I really like that kind of workflow for inspiration and happy accidents.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 2, 2017)

What a beast! At $1999 it's attractively priced.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 15, 2017)

Had the MatrixBrute for a week or two now, finally got some time to fool around with it. Pretty sick, I am enjoying the sounds very much and I would say just at first glance I'm making more interesting sounds quicker than I do with the Moog or Prophet. It is by far the most fun to f**k with.

@Nick Batzdorf the manual is great but pretty simplistic. I could have used more. Am I to understand the ONLY way to turn local control off or on is to use computer software? It seems like all midi functions are dedicated to external software?? I'd be happy to be wrong about this. This has been a major pain for me as I just installed a version of Sonar that sends "local control off" to all synths on startup. Took me quite a while to figure that one out, had to add a command to an INI file that I shouldn't have had to add.

Are there patch names for this anywhere? Or is every patch just A01, A02, etc...?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't suppose any of you smart people would have thoughts about what combination of bank/patch changes I could send to select patch "B01" and up? The patches are laid out 16x16... A01-A16, B01-B16, C01-C16, etc. I've spent a long time on not figuring it out. I can select A01-A16 with standard patch changes but can't find a thing anywhere in the manual or internet about bank changes. And no, sending patch change #17 doesn't select B01.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2017)

chillbot, the manual is basic because I had to turn it around in a week and a half (I was called in as a replacement for someone who had family health issues). This is what this does, here's how you use that... I didn't have time to be chatty, so I just concentrated on how rather than why. And I had no time to learn the subtleties of the instrument, I just had to turn it around so they could ship it. 

For that reason, I don't remember about patch names, but isn't it in the software? What I do know is that all the MIDI functions are in software - very intentionally. The whole concept is for it to be a stand-alone, hands-on instrument, except that everything is active over MIDI.

And it's been a while, so I don't remember about banks either. Sorry! They have people in town, but let me know if you can't get tech support and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2017)

This is cut/paste:

MatrixBrute stores 16 banks of 16 Presets (total 256). The banks are rows A - P on the left, Presets within each bank are in columns 1-16. To select, say, patch B3, go two rows down and three columns across; B 03 will appear in the numeric display.

Edit: Oh I see, you mean patch changes. Have you tried MIDI Bank commands?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 16, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Have you tried MIDI Bank commands?


Yeah.. just trying to figure out how to do it from Sonar. I mean I know how to do it from Sonar, I don't know what combination of MSB or LSB messages it will respond to. Normally for a Roland synth, for example, there's a midi chart in the back of the manual that tells me what to send. Sonar is something weird like MSB x 128 + LSB = the number you send so it's kind of hard to guess at it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2017)

Yah, unfortunately I don't know Sonar. In Logic you just tell it what bank and program you want. Pro Tools works the same way if I remember right (and I may not remember right).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey gang, here's a short demo featuring my new MB on all duties. What a fabulous addition this instrument is to the world of synthesizers!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice Ned, just played it back on a big line array PA  some early electronic influences at the beginning and sone Jarre later in there as well I think? You can certainly hear that Steiner Parker Arturia filter.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 8, 2017)

That's Ned (I know you know), and thanks for the compliment! As for the influences, what can I say? I'm over 50...


----------



## chillbot (Mar 8, 2017)

@Ned Bouhalassa awesome love it.

@Nick Batzdorf finally figured out the bank changes (support responded) it's just a simple response to MSB. I should have guessed this... though I wish it had been in any manual or online anywhere... however... in Sonar to send a bank change you send ((MSB x 128) + LSB). So to get to bank "N" instead of sending bank change 13 I have to send bank change 1664.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2017)

Corrected due to auto correct / senility.

I nearly had a panic attack the other week when I looked at my degree and saw 1984 there.




Ned Bouhalassa said:


> That's Ned (I know you know), and thanks for the compliment! As for the influences, what can I say? I'm over 50...


----------



## AllanH (Mar 8, 2017)

@Ned Bouhalassa that is a great sounding synth with a composition to match!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2017)

SONICSTATE Review
http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2017/03/02/sonic-lab-arturia-matrixbrute-monster-mono/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2017)

I've got a second demo done, and I can't say enough good about this instrument. Really special. All sounds are from the MB, including its FX:


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2017)

Just got mine. In love with it. I'm all about the sequencer right now, sooooo good!

-DJ


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 22, 2017)

You really can here the difference in the filter. I don't know exactly how to describe it... the bass is fat and warm, but it isn't Moog bass. It isn't my OB-6. Very cool! Are you happy with build quality and firmware? Is it buggy at all?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2017)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> You really can here the difference in the filter. I don't know exactly how to describe it... the bass is fat and warm, but it isn't Moog bass. It isn't my OB-6. Very cool! Are you happy with build quality and firmware? Is it buggy at all?



Had some issues with the keyboard tracking not working on VCO 3 and occasionally the matrix window sticks on the preset menu for like 10 seconds. Other than that its been pretty solid.

-DJ


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 23, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Just got mine. In love with it. I'm all about the sequencer right now, sooooo good!
> 
> -DJ


Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! I miss it when I'm away... crazy.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are a few custom sounds I have made so far. Love its nastyness  



-DJ


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 25, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Here are a few custom sounds I have made so far. Love its nastyness
> 
> -DJ



Daniel,

Very nice sound design work. The synth does have a distinctive sound. I don't know that I'd hear it and say, "Oh, that's a Matrix Brute", but it is definitely its own thing. You are going to get some great use out of the instrument!


----------



## AllanH (Apr 25, 2017)

Daniel,
That's impressive after just having had it a few days. One of the best sounding synths today (imo). I'm trying to arrange a trip to LA to try one next month. Certainly more exciting that a D clone


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (May 20, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Here are a few custom sounds I have made so far. Love its nastyness
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ


----------



## Daniel James (May 20, 2017)

Jeffrey Peterson said:


>



HAHAHAHA Perfect!

I'm running it with a MoogMother 32 in the external slot with the midi being controlled from the MXB....THAT is filthy







-DJ


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (May 21, 2017)

Nice!

So your using the CV input/outputs on the Brute? 
Or are you talking about using the "audio in" input with a TRS line cable feeding the signal from the moog into the MXB? Mogami gold I hope! So the original sound source is coming from the moog and then your manipulating it further once the Matrix has hold of it?

Which sound do you like better the moog or the arturia? Apples and oranges. I was looking at the mother32, and the minitaur. 2 oscillators on the minitaur but more control with the 32. That triple tier euro rack is awesome for that 32...but not as awesome as this....https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Modular3C

My next synth will probably be the Minimoog Model D...that things got class. If I got the mother 32 or minitaur I would always want MORE.

Hope we get to hear some hybrid filth between the 32 and MXB on Charlie.


----------

